# Wasp feeding on bee



## batchick (Mar 10, 2013)

Just spotted this "red in tooth and claw" moment outside our kitchen window. The wasp was flying around with the dead bee in its clutches, slowly sucking it dry. Amazing. And how very ugly is that wasp in close up?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG what sort of wasp is that?? I think I'm going to have nightmares! 

And that poor honey bee!


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2013)

Nature has some pretty scary characters running around, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2013)

Ew! You have some mighty strange-looking creatures in your country.


----------



## wellington (Mar 10, 2013)

That is a very cool picture, creepy, but very cool.


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Ew! You have some mighty strange-looking creatures in your country.



Ooh! Show her one of those giant a$$ wolf spiders you guys have walking around over there. You know, the ones with a leg spread as wide as your face that can jump 10 or 15 feet at you... I trapped one in a glass in my condo over in George, and I swear it almost broke the glass it was in such a rage. 

Show her the giant emperor scorpions too.


----------



## batchick (Mar 10, 2013)

Thankfully none of those scorpions in our garden. We used to have them when I lived further up the mountain when i was a kid. If you lived in a newish house you had to check your shoes in the morning, as territorial habits die hard. We also haven't many of those spiders. They are pretty amazing though. I think this is some kind of paper wasp. Evil looking creatures. I have a vicar friend who swears that wasps are fallen bees.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Mar 11, 2013)

That is a scary wasp!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 11, 2013)

Great Shot! ..... Thx for sharing~


----------



## Instinct (Mar 13, 2013)

Amazing, yet incredibly terrifying, photo!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Ew! You have some mighty strange-looking creatures in your country.
> ...



Not as scary as brown recluse spiders that are just as common to see running around as the wolf spiders around here in the midwest! O.O


That is a very creepy wasp... one that I would have taken down with some hairspray without even thinking about it -_-


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 13, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...





Oh, I know about that! My house was infested with spiders when I moved in (which is not good for someone with arachnaphobia). When I had my house fumigated, there was more than 20 different species of spiders in my house including black widows, brown recluses, and (somehow though they aren't native to the region) hobo spiders (for those of you who don't know, they were described to me as brown recluses only meaner).


I agree with Wellington, cool but creepy.


----------



## jjsull33 (Mar 13, 2013)

When I was younger I had a guinea pig that we used to buy hay for at the local pet store, one time some tarantulas had escaped their cage and unbeknownst to us they had made their way into the bag of hay we bought that day. Let me tell you waking in the middle of the night at 12 years old with a Tarantula staring at you from less than a foot from your face, not once but 2 different times in the same night... that's pretty scary. Needless to say I'm scared of spiders now, and we have black widows and brown recluse and a few other types....

Luckily I've never seen a wasp like that, definitely cool looking but super creepy....


----------



## batchick (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Ew! You have some mighty strange-looking creatures in your country.
> ...



Tom, this probably isn't one of the extreme ones you were talking about, but here you go.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Mar 19, 2013)

Ew, spider.. 

I once had a hobo spider come out at me from behind a picture on the wall when I was taking it down. It ran AT me and so I grabbed the roll of duct tape and squashed it. Duct tape has many handy uses... 

Here in SC we have giant palmetto bugs aka cockroaches and it's so gross when they fly and hit you... 

Have you seen the cicada wasps? We get them here and they're scary when they fly by. Sounds like you're getting dive bombed! Here's a picture for those interested: http://sites.lafayette.edu/hollidac/files/2009/11/help.jpg


----------

